# Custom (personal) Bands for racing



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Can I use personalized bands on my racing pigeons. 

I wont be doing big time racing?

Maybe club racing and maybe a One Loft Race here and there.

my bands read

AU 2013 Pigeon Shack 67000 (this year)

AU 2014 Pigeon Shack 67000 (next year) Have been ordered

Or should I just go with the bands from the AU?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

The bands are issued by the AU. Yes you may use them for racing.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you order it from some company b your self it's a fraud because you use "AU" and you can have problems if you ship these birds on races. Bands with AU must be ordered from American Union not from China or whatever where you order it.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a link where you can order these things? I couldn't find it. I know the deadline may have passed, but I would still like to take a look at the order forms and such. Thanks guys.


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.pigeon.org/2013-Secretary-Packets/2014-BANDORDER-FORM.pdf


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you ordered them from the AU, they are official racing bands and they are good for racing. If you ordered them from someone else to imitate the AU bands, they are not official and you are not supposed to enter them in any races.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow I was not aware of this.......I guess it would just be used as property bands


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

ceee0237 said:


> If you order it from some company b your self it's a fraud because you use "AU" and you can have problems if you ship these birds on races. Bands with AU must be ordered from American Union not from China or whatever where you order it.


Come on Fraud, tell that to the guys who are facing charges for gambling on the races...


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

31st of this month is the deadline for 2014 band orders.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fake rings, please don't use them on your birds.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Not sure but I think you can use official au bands on one leg and a personalized band on the other, so not all is lost just get some official bands. Only thing that I'm thinking is that both of your bands would say au. You can check that out...


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

those fake AU bands just have some random numbers. its not registered at AURP. so its illegal!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

to Custom do you have to order more then 100 band? can it be less then 50 bands to be Custom ??? you know?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> to Custom do you have to order more then 100 band? can it be less then 50 bands to be Custom ??? you know?


most maker wont make it unless u order 100pc cause it wont be worth it on their behave

the one i just got in size 10mm for my dragoon
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/903908_626655870683169_1961015196_o.jpg
and the 8mm
http://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae351/toilco/blongyang.jpg


----------



## curveblade (Apr 13, 2013)

HmoobH8wj said:


> to Custom do you have to order more then 100 band? can it be less then 50 bands to be Custom ??? you know?


You can order bands from Foy's Pigeon Supplies as well as other suppliers.
min order 10 bands. They have AU, IF, IPB and NPA bands. And can order name & address bands as well.


----------

